# CB Farm. Dec 2012



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

Finding any information on this has made looking for a needle in a
haystack look like*child's*play.
*
What little I have found is that it was a tavern as far back as 1872
before becoming a private home with attached farm shop
and nurseries.
*
It closed it's doors as a Tavern in 1974.
*
Shots taken over two visits - first one solo on a dull grey day, the
second with Zero81 on an altogether nicer day.
*
So on with the pics.
























































































more to follow .....



​


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

..... continued





























































Thanks for looking.
​


----------



## davetdi (Dec 17, 2012)

I got one of those Amstrad CBs! 

great place guys and nice clear piccies


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 17, 2012)

Great report. Another one I'd love to see....


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

davetdi said:


> I got one of those Amstrad CBs!
> 
> great place guys and nice clear piccies



funnily enough my bro used to have one many years ago and spookily I had the Uniden one below the Amstard in the pic above.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice and even has the old sign still. What happened to the fox? Those CB's must date back to the 1970's


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dont know re the fox. Guess would be hit by a vehicle though I didn't see any significant damage ..though I didn't exactly roll it over to inspect it.

Yes I like that the sign is still there.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 17, 2012)

You have made this place look better than it actually is - Nice one fella


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice shots there matey, perfectly framed (2nd time around )


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

cheers peeps.

I actually like this place


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2012)

Whoa! So much left! Lovely photos too, lovely report mate!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 17, 2012)

what a great place, lovely shots too!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## shatners (Dec 18, 2012)

Nicely done sir.... nicely done


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 18, 2012)

Great report and shots there dude!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 18, 2012)

*Bostin!! *


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 18, 2012)

How super is that!!!


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 18, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Very nice and even has the old sign still. What happened to the fox? Those CB's must date back to the 1970's



1980s*. The first uniden, I have the same which is 1982. The Amstrad I beleive is mid to late 80s. 

I'd imagine this has been abandoned atleast ten years judging by the co op logo....


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lots to see,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks chaps


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 18, 2012)

Cock on is that judds


----------



## danXX20 (Dec 18, 2012)

great set of images nicely put together, thumbs up from me


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2012)

very nice some good old finds there don't see that very often thanks for sharing


----------



## jammy (Dec 18, 2012)

wow , so much stuff still about ,not chaved ,looks ace, like the pics, very crisp...


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 18, 2012)

Good mooch this one, you should have let me know you were up there. Always scares me of the reports of trip wires, silent alarms, drunk farmers and shotgun traps. Road kill seems to be a regular occurrence here....


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

with respect to the originator of such claims I think they are crock. There was shotgun fire regularly during the time we were in - probably what gac=ve the originator the idea to make such fanciful claims. We were prob in there not far off 3 hours - any silent alarms would have brought us some company within that time I suspect.

Never thought to give you a shout sorry.


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great set of images and what a find, top notch. 

So good to see a place that is not trashed.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 18, 2012)

Great work. Nice photos/report


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 18, 2012)

I knew I should have taken that 'road kill' shot myself as its come out rather well, I was too busy making sure you did not get yourself hit by a car whilst being half way across the road


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

meh if a driver can't see my fat arse to avoid me they shouldn't be driving in the first place


----------



## DamnedBuster (Dec 18, 2012)

Can I ask a question?



Why is this out in the public domain on DP but tucked away in non-pubic on UKUrbex?


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

It' s already been posted in public domain here by others.


----------



## wea5el (Dec 19, 2012)

DamnedBuster said:


> Can I ask a question?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this out in the public domain on DP but tucked away in non-pubic on UKUrbex?





Judderman62 said:


> It' s already been posted in public domain here by others.



Nice location  

BUT thats only 50% of the question answered surely!?


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 19, 2012)

The shot may have been a crow scarer


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 19, 2012)

cheers for that landie ..there must have been around a dozen to twenty shots in the time we were in there


----------



## Woofem (Dec 19, 2012)

nice work guys


----------



## Lucky Pants (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! nice stuff well done  .


----------



## skankypants (Dec 19, 2012)

Was here very recently(please see my report)...glad to see a shot from inside the farmshop,as we didnt try...i found this place great,very intresting....great shots by the way,thanks for posting...


----------



## Antar (Dec 22, 2012)

I love the ducks heads. Great report


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

Poor fox 
Great to see the original licensed premises sign.
Looks to be some interesting stuff there; rail set, Amstrad etc.


----------



## djmcambs (Dec 23, 2012)

graet pics, well done, those old trains should be in a museum!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 23, 2012)

the loco has been lifted between my two visits - the visits were only a couple of weeks apart too


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 24, 2012)

There's nothing better than a report full of interesting old artifacts!


----------

